#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  What country, in SE Asia would you say is the most lucrative place to teach today?

## traveler

Money-wise, I know it's not Thailand. Perhaps Vietnam or Singapore?

 And let's say you only had a BA degree with a TEFL.

 What do you think?, Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Indonesia & Laos

----------


## panama hat

Singapore, not necessarily in a school but for private companies.  Mind you, getting a visa for that is not on

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Oman.  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

What type of teaching?

If you mean teaching English, than I'd have to say Korea. Even though the won is pretty low, the chances of working hard, and making decent money (aside from the opportunity to work privates for good ching), is a plus. 

Plus, employers will pay for accomodations, and airfare. Money isn't everything though.

----------


## Skettios

I was in Taiwan last year. I worked a ton of hours but I was bringing in 100k a month or more. I had a full time job at around 650/hr and 8 hours of private tuition at 1000k an hour a week. My own house in the country for 10k a month.

Baht and TWD are pretty close in value so the comparison is quite easy.

----------


## Ghandi

> I was in Taiwan last year. I worked a ton of hours but I was bringing in 100k a month or more. I had a full time job at around 650/hr and 8 hours of private tuition at 1000k an hour a week. My own house in the country for 10k a month.
> 
> Baht and TWD are pretty close in value so the comparison is quite easy.




How do you compare the countries ?


Thailand vrs. Taiwan ?

----------


## kingwilly

Depends on the school, for me Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore probably the best. 

But not for TEFL.

----------


## phuketbound

^What about Korea?

Japan is comparable, but they don't always pay for your accomodations. The cost of living is high as well. 

HK pays well, but not in TEFL. I was accepted into the NET scheme, but declined. That pays quite well. Have you heard of the public school NET scheme, traveller?

----------


## Skettios

> Originally Posted by Skettios
> 
> 
> I was in Taiwan last year. I worked a ton of hours but I was bringing in 100k a month or more. I had a full time job at around 650/hr and 8 hours of private tuition at 1000k an hour a week. My own house in the country for 10k a month.
> 
> Baht and TWD are pretty close in value so the comparison is quite easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taiwan is nice, but it can get really cold.

People are very friendly if they know you, if not they tend to stare.

I never got ripped off by anyone, and had a few times when locals helped me out of tight spots, so I'd say pretty good. 

Mind you, I've never really been ripped off in Thailand either, that I'm aware of.

People don't really put themselves out to speak English, they can be very shy. 

I actually liked it a lot, but it's not as laid back as Thailand.

----------


## traveler

I have worked in Taiwan, Japan, and Thailand. Out of those three I prefer Thailand mainly because I prefer the culture, weather, and lifestyle. Of course you are sacrificing money for lifestyle going this route.

Singapore and Vietnam seem to appeal to me. Of course if I work in Singapore it will probably be not for the British Council :mid: .  I like the fact that Singapore is relatively close to most SE Asian countries and it is also very modern.

Vietnam also appeals to me.  You can make about twice as much as Thailand, but can preserve the lifestyle. Although I have heard some of the schools are a bit dodgy - you have to do your homework.

Has anyone worked in Vietnam?

----------


## Texpat

Do you fancy cup-o-noodles?

I have a highly-placed contact...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## traveler

> ^What about Korea?
> 
> Japan is comparable, but they don't always pay for your accomodations. The cost of living is high as well. 
> 
> HK pays well, but not in TEFL. I was accepted into the NET scheme, but declined. That pays quite well. Have you heard of the public school NET scheme, traveller?


Not sure about Korea, I am sure  I could get a job there in a flash though. Once I posted my resume on Dave's, despite stating I was interested in South Asia only loads of Korean schools were contacting me.

What is the Net scheme? please explain. :Smile:

----------


## traveler

> Do you fancy cup-o-noodles?
> 
> I have a highly-placed contact...


What are you getting at partner?

----------


## kingwilly

> What is the Net scheme? please explain.


\

info here linky

----------


## traveler

> Originally Posted by traveler
> 
> What is the Net scheme? please explain.
> 
> 
> \
> 
> info here linky


 I am sure you have been called this a zillion times KW; you're a smartass! :Smile:

----------


## rubbajohnny

Oddly few responses understand Eglish or Geography
SE Asia?

Oman for balance of money and nice Arabs
Japan for quality and Thailnd for esy life in a Uni NOT a school or BKK degree mill Elite Kings Kidzwonk etc these are bizniz that shaft staff and are always recruiting

Indonesia is nice but money crap Laos is getting expensive as so many NGOs in capital jack up rents

----------


## XAGT72

Currently living and working in Viet Nam as an English Teacher at an International School. No Degree, just a Cert IV in TESOL, but most schools here will jump at anyone with a Cert IV or higher because they just can't get enough people to teach. 

Legality wise, the work permits are reasonably hard to get (Degree's etc etc) but from what I've experienced most of the schools bend the rules and pay off the local police/officials etc and all is ok. You can work for 3 months legally without a Permit and then just do a border run and come back to start over again. It would appear that everyone in the Government know's this goes on but don't really care as they are all taking a bribe off someone along the way.

Cost of living is really low, much lower than Thailand, and the pay is good. If you work for a language school you are looking at around the US$20 an hour start off with TESOL behind you and then anywhere up to US$35 after that. International Schools pay anywhere from US$1500 per month(at the lowest of the low) up to US$2500 -$3000 depending on qualifications. Most throw in Health Insurance, free meals, and a return flight to your home country or anywhere in Asia at the end of your contract. 

To sum it up - you can live really comfortable on even the most basic wage (if you don't go stupid of course) and flights to other SE Asia destinations are really cheap for those weekends away or border runs. I'd love to be working in Thailand but until I finish my Degree this is the next best place, but even then the longer I'm here the less I can see myself leaving. 

Hope this helps anyone who has similar questions.
Scott.





> I have worked in Taiwan, Japan, and Thailand. Out of those three I prefer Thailand mainly because I prefer the culture, weather, and lifestyle. Of course you are sacrificing money for lifestyle going this route.
> 
> Singapore and Vietnam seem to appeal to me. Of course if I work in Singapore it will probably be not for the British Council. I like the fact that Singapore is relatively close to most SE Asian countries and it is also very modern.
> 
> Vietnam also appeals to me. You can make about twice as much as Thailand, but can preserve the lifestyle. Although I have heard some of the schools are a bit dodgy - you have to do your homework.
> 
> Has anyone worked in Vietnam?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Cost of living is really low, much lower than Thailand


you mean blow jobs come cheaper than 500 baht ? According to what I read on the ISG , things are quite the opposite ...besides you can't own your accomodation and therefore have to add a rent to your monthly budget.

----------


## XAGT72

Foreigners have been able to own properties for a little while now in Viet Nam, mainly units and houses but nothing like a big block of land like Thailand. Even without that, rent here is fairly cheap and doesn't make that much of a dent in the monthly budget, unless of course you want to live in one of the expat enclaves where you pay a ransom.

We did a Visa run to Thailand back in November and were shocked on how much dearer everything was compared to Viet Nam. I speak enough Thai to get me in to trouble so I could barter pretty well, but even then things were, on average, twice the price at least of stuff here. 

As for your question on blow jobs, can't help you out there as I'm married and don't go for that, but I can tell you that the massages (proper ones) are a lot cheaper then Thailand.




> Originally Posted by XAGT72
> 
> Cost of living is really low, much lower than Thailand
> 
> 
> you mean blow jobs come cheaper than 500 baht ? According to what I read on the ISG , things are quite the opposite ...besides you can't own your accomodation and therefore have to add a rent to your monthly budget.

----------


## mtone9317

Whoever said you could make money in Laos is dead wrong. I work for one of the best colleges at $8.00 hr. But I live rent free here because I have building skills and I'm helping a family build a house. We are building a bathroom. Does anyone know about drainage systems in SEA? 
I was on a septic system in NorCal, but then we got a sewer hook up.
Here in Vientiane we are dealing with soil that is perm wet. I don't want to contaminate anyones well--the water table is only about 10 meters right now. We should have the foundation, walls done by mid-April and be ready for a REAL TOILET. We we get our shower going it will be CIVILIZATION. Ha!

----------


## Bettyboo

There are some fukin shocking bits of 'advice' on this thread; some gems (some intentional, some not):




> What country, in SE Asia would you say is the most lucrative place to teach today






> Laos





> Money isn't everything though





> Oddly few responses understand Eglish





> Japan for quality and Thailnd for esy life in a Uni NOT a school or BKK degree mill Elite Kings Kidzwonk etc these are bizniz that shaft staff and are always recruiting





> Foreigners have been able to own properties for a little while now in Viet Nam, mainly units and houses but nothing like a big block of land like Thailand.

----------


## natalie8

You missed the best post, the one just before yours that revived this thread.  :Spam:

----------


## gregitt

> Money-wise, I know it's not Thailand. Perhaps Vietnam or Singapore?
> 
>  And let's say you only had a BA degree with a TEFL.
> 
>  What do you think?, Thanks


I taught in North East Thailand....fun...if it is the money...do not do it!  Made 25,000BT a month....the Thai teachers were only making 8000 to 10,000Bt!

It was fun!

----------

